# What is your preferred method of making bells?



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

What's your favorite way to make bells?
Do you have a specific order of doing things? 

I really like beetle and fruit harvesting!


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

Island. Hunting and catching is a bunch of fun!


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 21, 2016)

Island bug hunting and fishing. Though if I need a little quick cash, bamboo or perfect fruit is usually were I go.


----------



## jozial (Mar 21, 2016)

I just buy bells from other people with another game's currency. I'm actually really bad at animal crossing. lmao


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

Going to the Island if I need a hella lot of bells, otherwise I'll fish and catch bugs maybe sell some of my perfect fruit in my bf's town, go through my closet and get rid of things I don't need anymore. I don't have a system for generating bells or anything because I'n not trying to speed though and just get everything at once. I kinda like just relaxing with the game. -u-


----------



## radioloves (Mar 21, 2016)

Bug and fish farming at night on the island, maybe hacking, buying bells off the forums, or trading with people. My main resort is the island, also use the bugs I caught for the muesum and it's always unlimited and free to use cx


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

Selling Perfect Fruit because you can get 3k for each fruit and it doesn't take a long time like bug hunting and fishing.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Mar 21, 2016)

Island time, selling perfect fruit in someone else's town, harvesting my bamboo.


----------



## Tyboy000 (Mar 21, 2016)

Fishing and bug catching, especially in the summer.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

I've noticed that the island is definitely the best after 8 or 9 p.m. for beetles and fish.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 22, 2016)

I buy turnips and sell them in a town with an extremely high price. r/ACTurnips is a great place to find a town. Can make up to 10 million bells in a single run with full lockers.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Definitely fishing and bug hunting at the island! The stalk market comes in 2nd place though, but it's a lot of work finding a good price.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 23, 2016)

Beetle hunting in the evening during summer is definitely my preferred method. Doing it with friends is really fun as well, except for if/when they scare off your perfect catch.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Beetle hunting on the island, even though it is a little bit time consuming.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

I just dig up fossils every day. That's about it.
I don't have the motivation to do lots of beetle hunting on the island... OTL;;


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

Usually just collect fruit. I go for Beetles or selling tbt if I need it fast.


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I buy turnips and sell them in a town with an extremely high price. r/ACTurnips is a great place to find a town. Can make up to 10 million bells in a single run with full lockers.



That's insane! I never much got into the Turnips because I don't frequently play online, but that sounds absolutely worth it.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 24, 2016)

Aside from trading and buying and selling villagers and items here on the bell tree forums, I usually just sell bugs and fish and fossils. If you do that regularly it sure adds up! ^_^


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2016)

Theres two kind of preferred for me. The preferred by way of effectiveness, being beetles and sharks, and the preferred by way of enjoyment, which would probably be bug catching.


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 25, 2016)

The beetle catching is definitely the most consistent way to make a lot of bells!


----------



## Bueller (Mar 26, 2016)

Probably the Stalk Market. My fiance plays, and I have an alternate village on my JPN 3DS so I can very easily profit from turnips every week.


----------



## Symphonics (Mar 27, 2016)

I actually prefer selling fossils and daily items you get from your villagers.
I don't really have the patience for hunting down expensive fish and bugs, so just limiting myself to the fossils and random little things allows me to spend time with my villagers 

I opened up a cycling town last month because I got my hands on an extra game. But I keep the bells I've earned in that town, and I only take it when needed (i.e. I want to buy something from someone else). So I don't really consider my cycling town as a method of "income".


----------



## Squidward (Mar 27, 2016)

I mostly just catch beetles on the island. Turnips are too much work for me because I always forget about them.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 27, 2016)

I catch the beetles and sharks on the island and also sell the fossils


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Mar 28, 2016)

Selling turnips or hunting for bugs on the island.


----------



## charade501 (Mar 28, 2016)

Turnips are definitely the best for me. I hunted bugs and fish on the island for quite a long time before I realized the wonders of the stalk market.. once you've got the community of reddit and bell tree, you profit basically infinitely.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 28, 2016)

Defiantly going to the island to make my bells.


----------



## Diancie (Mar 28, 2016)

The Island is definitely the best option. You can make a lot of bells for certain insects!


----------



## cornimer (Mar 28, 2016)

I like selling fossils and all of the foreign fruit in my town. I should probably start going to the island more, that would probably be a lot faster!


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 30, 2016)

Depending on when I started the game and how far I'm into it, I may use the seashell trick (sell all seashells, save, quit, restart, repeat). When I get a foreign fruit, I then plant as many as I can, then sell those. Then, I'll move onto fish and bugs. New Leaf made it insanely easier with the island and beetle farming. Turnips I'll do every so often when I feel like it, I rarely do them.


----------



## dudeabides (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't go to the island very often, once a month maybe.  I get all the bells I need from hitting rocks and selling things I find in town.


----------



## Loveablegal (Mar 31, 2016)

Island for me too I think it's the best way to make bells in my opinion.


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 1, 2016)

Bell trees


----------



## Xylia (Apr 4, 2016)

Going to the island to catch bugs and fish for sharks.
The most fun way though is harvesting foreign fruit and perfect fruit! ^_^ Cha-CHING!
I haven't used the Stalk Market ever since WildWorld so idk when I'll try it again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to the island to catch bugs and fish for sharks.
The most fun way though is harvesting foreign fruit and perfect fruit! ^_^ Cha-CHING!
I haven't used the Stalk Market ever since WildWorld so idk when I'll try it again.


----------



## HeyImDashie (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned the rock method yet! Sure, it does take long, but if you need a small top up of cash and you're lucky, go ahead and hit some rocks with your shovel! I also sell duplicate things in retail, even better if the items I have are on the 'Pay Extra For' list.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 4, 2016)

Selling tbt, because I'm lazy. If I don't do that, I do the island. Got to love how much bugs and sharks sell for.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 5, 2016)

I go to the island. I've never really made money any other way besides selling my stuff on here, which has actually turned out to be kind of a bad thing cause TBT has taken priority over in-game bells haha.


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 8, 2016)

I usually like to sell all the fruit from the various fruit trees planted around my town @_@ it takes quite a while, but I guess I get a nice amount of money from it, I usually hit the money rocks too! Because those are fun :3
I also just sell the fossils I don't need and random stuff I find to retail daily... (Like the stuff my villagers give _back_ to me )


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 8, 2016)

dudeabides said:


> I don't go to the island very often, once a month maybe.  I get all the bells I need from hitting rocks and selling things I find in town.



Same for me, but if this is in the long term, all my bells are made on this site


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

I do rare beetle catching and fossil selling (after I fill the museum, of course.) But my favorite actually has to be the stalk market. I think it's super cute and I've gotten it down to where I can predict the patterns for the following week based on the last. Plus, it's more efficient and less time consuming, in my opinion! I spend quite a while catching beetles just for 200,000 while I could spend 500k on turnips and get back 1mil if it's a good week.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 18, 2016)

the fastest way for me would be just go to the island to catch beetles and sharks. thats it. if i do about 2 trips a day i can end up making 500,000 bells in about 90 minutes.


----------



## Chris01 (Apr 19, 2016)

Island and fishing and fossils


----------



## Braixen (Apr 20, 2016)

I mainly make large amounts of bells off of beetle/shark hunting on the island ;u;
Since I have a lot of fruit trees in my village, I'll occasionally do a huge harvest if I'm in a pinch, however.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 20, 2016)

The easiest fastest way for me would be just go to the island to catch beetles and sharks. 


Each trip can land about 400-500,000 bells and I can watch TV while I do it.  ^^

Just waiting for the spawns takes time. I cleared everything in the middle and just wait for the beetles from the palm trees.  Fish occasionally when I see a fish fin. That's it.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 20, 2016)

In New Leaf I use the island primarily to make bells. In other AC games I mostly sell fruits and fossils.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

Beetle farming and shark-fishing on the island. I can make a few millions in a night because I was thirsty for bells.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2016)

Just messing around on the island. Going to Club Tortimer can make the experience even more pleasurable and fun!


----------



## Solus (Apr 25, 2016)

I prefer selling fruit, fossils, buried stuff and old junk. I just love it when I magically earn a million just from selling things.

I'm not a huge fan of grinding, so I like earning my money while fixing my town or cleaning my house.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 25, 2016)

like others have said, goldmining the island for sharks/rare fish and for beetles is preferred-- it's lucrative, plus it's so fun and relaxing.

after that, i enjoy making trades at the forums.  when people need a particular item in a hurry it usually pays very well; also, selling forum currency for in game bells is fun, its like a race against the clock picking up all those bell bags and running to my side-character's ABD while my visitor is running back and forth to my town ABD and dropping bell bags, it cracks me up, you don't want to be the one holding up the show!


----------



## Mash (Apr 25, 2016)

I buy it from other people on TBT.  I stink at this game, but I'm getting somewhat better with a little start!


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 26, 2016)

---


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

Yeah fishing at the island is way too much fun. To me it seems tedious to do turnips and going to other people towns to sell fruit.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

The island beetle and shark catching, plus gathering fruit and fossils and finding the money rock.


----------



## chapstick (May 4, 2016)

selling fossils


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 10, 2016)

Beetle hunting is what really works for me. It paid off a lot of stuff already when I made my newest town that I currently run right now.


----------



## Fleshy (May 10, 2016)

I used to always go to the island for bugs (I still do) until I found out how much bells you can make from turnips!!


----------



## Limon (May 10, 2016)

I like to go to the island and hunt for beetles.


----------



## debinoresu (May 10, 2016)

i go to the club LOL and dance for bells. people dont know this but actually the the two Ls in LOL represent mettaton's legs and the O represents the void, fun fact


----------



## TinyStarrable (May 12, 2016)

My favorite method is selling my perfect fruit in other towns. I also love to sell items to other people and hunt for bugs/fish on the island. I also earn interest from the bank because I have a lot of it saved in there.


----------

